# Element 70?? silber/weiß



## Beff1 (22. November 2004)

Hi,
mein Händler hat ein gebrauchtes (angeblich nur ein paar 100km) RM Element drinstehen.
Der Rahmen ist silber/weiß im Ahorndesign. Kann mir jemand sagen, wann es dieses Design gab?

Das Bike ist echt traumhaft schön.....FOX Gabel & Dämpfer....XT etc. Das Unterrohr ist komplett ohne Steinschläge; scheint also wirklich nicht viel gefahren worden zu sein. 

Würde 2500 kosten....


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. November 2004)

Dieses Dekor gab es 2003. Es war ein Element Signature das es in weiß/silber und in schwarz/silber gab. Der Preis von 2500  erscheint mir aber etwas teuer für ein gebrauchtes Rad, da man zu diesem Preis durchaus schon ein neues Element 70 bekommen kann (z.B. bei S-Tec)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w0LLe (24. November 2004)

Silber/Weiß ist meines Wissens eine limitierte Seirie !


----------



## Nihil Baxter (24. November 2004)

w0LLe schrieb:
			
		

> Silber/Weiß ist meines Wissens eine limitierte Seirie !


Mitnichten! Es war das ganz normale Serienrad. Siehe auch Link:http://www.rocky-mountain.com/bikes/2003/fsxc/instinct.aspx


----------



## w0LLe (24. November 2004)

ups ...

Na gut hast recht


----------



## Beff1 (11. Oktober 2006)

na prima....jetzt bin ich über die SuFu auf meinen eigenen Beitrag gestossen (von vor 2 Jahren) und kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern....

....dann scheint das Bike, das mir angeboten wurde ja immer noch das gleiche zu sein 

Nun stünde nähmlich der Rahmen des Element 70 in weiß/silber beim Händler zum Verkauf. Fast keine Abnutzungserscheinungen erkennbar....meine größe....traumhafte Lackierung für 550  (inkl. Fox RL Dämpfer)  ...... was meint ihr? fair oder zu teuer für einen 3 Jahre alten Rahmen?


----------



## Der Toni (11. Oktober 2006)

wenn er in einem gepflegten Zustand, und (wie dein Händler es sagt) nicht viel gefahren worden ist, würde ich zugreifen.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Oktober 2006)

Preis ist IMHO okay....


----------



## Beff1 (11. Oktober 2006)

Danke für eure Beiträge.
Ich hab noch ein wenig im Forum rumgesucht; ist es richtig das dieser Rahmen noch bis max 80mm Gabeln beschränkt ist?

Hat sich dann ab 2004 die Geometrie geändert oder sind die Rahmen dann wegen etwas anderem für 100mm zulässig?

Eine 100mm Gabel würde ich nämlich schon einbauen wollen....


----------

